# Moving to Kos



## waho (Apr 3, 2010)

We are hoping to move to Kos this year, we have bought a patch of land and we are awaiting planning permission to build. Our land is in the Kardamena area, we would like to get in touch with other ex-pats who have made the move and have any advice they may wish to give us. Our estate agent is a real diamond and we couldn"t have got this far without her, thanks to her we have the residents permits and tax numbers, our bank account was opened with her assistance and she regularly keeps in touch with us to let us know of the progressing "red tape".


----------

